# Baby Pictures



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Newest first, here's the single Synodontis multipunctatus fry I found in a 75 almost a month ago.
He/she was looking a bit rough, probably only recently released from the mouth of the female Aulonocara, but had a very fat belly:


















Fresh pics, almost a month after the first ones. The bugger is growing like a weed in a garden:


















L-10a red lizard whiptail fry:


















Close to breeding size now:









BN pleco's, chocolate and vanilla:



























Also in red, still have to grow a bit more though:









They'll look like this when they're bigger:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are so pretty!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very cool, dont you guys have fancy plecos too?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

aww their so cute! Now if only you could convince them to stay that size.


hmm I wonder if you could selectively breed a dwarf variation of a pleco, for use in smaller aquariums...


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

LOVE all these pics!! Awesome!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Osiris said:


> very cool, dont you guys have fancy plecos too?


Ya, L-204's, L-333's, and L-134's. None of those have spawned yet, but hopefully won't be too much longer.




































Also have a few of these oddball Ancistrus. Males grow a good bit larger than common BN, females are smaller (same size as common females.) They've spawned a couple times, but since they're sharing a 75 with a couple dozen juvie cichlids I've only saved 2 fry:


















The fry look the same as the common brown BN fry, white edges on the fins and spots all over.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I love the last one of the BN!! How big is he? And the first one is a clown correct


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The first one is an L-204 flash pleco, basically aquatic termites that eat wood and poop sawdust. Very messy fish if you have sand for substrate, I keep them over gravel with a couple of aquaclear 110's running the UG filter plates.
Next two are L-333's, and then a couple of L-134 leopard frog pleco's.
The big male Ancistrus is about 6.5" long now, the same length as the quickfilter housing. So far I only have 2 fry from him (or maybe his brother, have 2 males) but you'd need a bigger tank than 20 gallons for even one of them in about a year. They've grown larger in the couple months since I took those pics, and it remains to be seen if they're finished growing yet.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice! Name looks famaliar to me, wonder if it was you guys who bought my L333 group awhile back?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

No, I got these as smaller juvies on aquabid over a year ago. They still have a way to go to reach full size.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ah k, beauties! Is the ban on Hypan still in effect?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

On pleco's from Brazil, yes, but there are still wild-caught fish being imported from there as well as the ones from other countries. I just saw sevral new listings on aquabid for wild-caught zebra pleco's, $150 each, actually a better price than tank-raised usually sell for.


----------

